# PPPoE interface



## Tosti (Apr 6, 2013)

I do have another question, about setting PPPoE.


```
RDS:
  set device PPPoE:vr0
  set authname xx
  set authkey yy
  set dial
  set login
  add default HISADDR
```

I tr*i*ed to configure it like this, but when I do [cmd=]ppp -ddial RDS[/cmd] it says:


```
RDS:configuration label not found
```

I replaced only name and password from this: handbook chapter. How can I solve this problem too? Thank you again for helping me.


----------



## Abriel (Apr 6, 2013)

First you need recompile kernel to use PPPoE, add this:

```
options         NETGRAPH
options         NETGRAPH_ETHER
options         NETGRAPH_PPPOE
options         NETGRAPH_SOCKET
```
And here is my conf for /etc/ppp/ppp.conf

```
default:

  set device PPPoE:rl0
  set speed sync
  set mru 1460
  set mtu 1460
  set ctsrts off
#set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
 set log phase tun command
  enable lqr
  add default HISADDR
#  enable dns
  disable ipv6
  disable ipv6cp
  set authname xxxxxx
  set authkey xxxxxx
```
Add to /etc/rc.conf

```
ppp_enable=YES
ppp_mode=auto
ppp_profile=default
ppp_nat=YES
```
The last is to start daemon
[CMD=""]/etc/rc.d/ppp start[/CMD]


----------



## Tosti (Apr 7, 2013)

Where sould I add those commands to compile the kernel? In etc/rc.conf?


----------



## Abriel (Apr 7, 2013)

Building and Installing a Custom Kernel


----------

